# 19 week potty shot - Boy or Girl? Would love some feedback if possible.



## Rachb86

Hi ladies, 

would you mind looking at the potty shot from our 19 week scan? I took a screen shot from the DVD...we are just guessing thegender and I originally was convinced boy until I seen this and now I'm not so sure! Will be happy either way :) any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!
 



Attached Files:







scan potty shot1.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 148


----------



## Misscalais

I think the legs are too close together to guess for sure but does look girly.


----------



## Rachb86

That's what I thought but am swaying girl with this image. Have had alot of feedback saying girl but I'm just not totally convinced! It's still fun guessing though, thanks for the feedback :)


----------



## Pink Sugar

I'm guessing girl


----------



## Baby3bakin

Looks girlie. Congrats! When do you find out?


----------



## Jo.t

Girl


----------



## Rachb86

We didn't ask! We won't know for sure until the bub arrives! :)


----------



## MommyBirdie

A boy maybe?


----------



## StaceyKor

I think girl x


----------



## christinakay

Looks like a girl to me


----------



## Rachb86

My other half thinks it might be a little girl but because we didn't ask we just don't know! Either way we will be happy buut must admit a little dasughter would be nice! Suppose we will just have to wait!!


----------



## Rachb86

Ladies I took a few more shots from the dvd but the baby's legs were close together throughout....looks like he/she wasn't giving anything away! I'm still not sure from looking at these pics but will upload them anyway.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Rachb86

another...
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rachb86

again...
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Rachb86

and finally...
 



Attached Files:







photo 4.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## elsiewu

Hmm could possibly be some squished boy parts?


----------



## Rachb86

I'm really torn! I posted the same photos on another site and every response I had was girl! Looks like it really will be a surprise!


----------



## americanhoney

Looks like a labia to me :) Congrats!

I would plan pink and be very surprised if it's a boy. My son was ALL there at 16 weeks and I'm just not seeing boy stuff in these pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley8806

Girl! I see 3 white lines :)


----------



## Rachb86

So does that mean the girls bits are just a bit swollen? I'm afraid to get excited in case there's a little pee pee hiding that I can't see, I would say girl only the bits look a bit away from where the legs meet.


----------



## americanhoney

Yes, I'm betting it's swollen labia and just squished together. I really think from all of those shots you would see boy parts (pee pee) if it was a boy.

Update when you have another scan! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachb86

I hope you are right!! I don't think we have another scan until closer to the due date so that's it! just have to wait now and see what we get!!


----------



## foxiechick1

I'm inclined to think pink on those shots! GL please update once you've had her/him xx


----------



## hayley x

Looks like a girl potty shot to me :) x


----------



## Chasingkids

I think it could be boy. Legs are very close in the shots and can easily hide his stuff. One shot looked to me like there was a lil pee pee sticking out.


----------



## SisterRose

Girl! :pink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My girls shot looked like ths xx


----------



## Rachb86

I would love a little girl but obviously as long as the bub is healthy that's all that matters, although everyone thinks I'm having a boy as I am carrying all to the front but of course that's just an old wives tale! Would be nice if it was a girl, everyone would be super shocked!!

I'm dying to know now!!! thanks lades! :)


----------

